# Coloured Face



## Alex_B (Feb 5, 2008)

Due to popular demand yet another one ...

... not a self portrait


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 5, 2008)

Interesting effect...how was it done? (the base colours. It doesn't look like the colour was sponged on as the 'vein'-like pattern is too even)


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 5, 2008)

just colour on a sheet of paper.. fold it once, wait a bit, and open again.

thhen add some black dots and a bit of white. that's it.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 5, 2008)

i love it. its so freakin' weird looking that its awesome!!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks !


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 6, 2008)

ok, this one is not so popular


----------



## jols (Feb 6, 2008)

love gonna try it myself.

missed the first one bump it up please.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 6, 2008)

oh, just go a bit further down in 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=33


----------

